# Genus Eupalaestrus



## MrDeranged (Jan 14, 2004)

_Eupalaestrus campestratus_













_Eupalaestrus weijenberghi_







Scott


----------



## DnKslr (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice! Do they lose the pink coloring as they get older? Mine has nice pastel pinkish hairs~ they're so pretty! Hope it's not a male though, would look kinda gay.


----------



## manville (Jan 14, 2004)

hahaha nice pictures...


----------



## Phillip (Jan 14, 2004)

No they maintain the pink color.

Phil


----------



## Mendi (Dec 6, 2004)

This thread needs more pictures to appreciate

Marlo, post molt, breaking her fast


----------



## Cigarman (Dec 6, 2004)

I noticed today my E. Campestratus sling didnt care for walking on my fleece arm sleve. The thing took off like it was doing the 100yd dash. Guess it might be too much like animal hide. Glad I caught the little bugger.


----------



## Hoffy (Dec 6, 2004)

I posted this one before, but I liked it so much I decided to show it again!


----------



## Mendi (Dec 6, 2004)

I took a couple pics of one of my youngsters, so here 'she' is

And almost a juvie... A cute little monster


----------



## Deschain (Dec 7, 2004)

I have two slings. One shy, one not. This is the only pic I have of the not shy one for now. I moved them to large deli cups recently, and don't want to stress them. I'll be sure to go nuts next time they're out. One of my favs.


----------



## moricollins (Dec 7, 2004)

Eupalaestrus campestratus:








Mori


----------



## tkn0spdr (Dec 7, 2004)

Here are a few pics of mine.


----------



## H-D (Jan 20, 2005)

Eupalaestrus campestratus, only had her for 3 days now.  Real gentle...


----------



## shogun804 (Jan 20, 2005)

here is mine its about 2.25"...


----------



## JohnxII (Jan 21, 2005)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> _Eupalaestrus campestratus:_
> 
> I'm still learning how to use my new camera, so it's not the best photo.


Is it just me or is it the light? I think I'm seeing some golden knees. PZB's and Chaco's are easily mistaken when young. I'm not questioning the ID of your lovely T, just thought it kinda resembles my juvie Chaco's...


----------



## H-D (Jan 21, 2005)

JohnxII said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is it the light? I think I'm seeing some golden knees. PZB's and Chaco's are easily mistaken when young. I'm not questioning the ID of your lovely T, just thought it kinda resembles my juvie Chaco's...


Hmm... I was also wondering this...  The knees do look to be on the yellow side, but then again mabye its just the picture?


----------



## Gianni (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello i'm new here  
I have a Eupaleastrus weijenberghi spiderling.
And i've seen pictures of adults but they where all so different  
Does anybody have pictures of adult male and female Eupaleastrus weijenberghi ???

Thank you

regards,

Gianni


----------



## Wonko (Jan 22, 2005)

_Eupalaestrus weijenberghi_ adult male:







#2:








pics of my _E. campestratus_ will follow when she comes out of her burrow again. (haven't seen her since october   )


----------



## Gianni (Jan 23, 2005)

Very nice pictures!
Thank's for posting  
Adult female picture's anybody?'

regard',

Gianni


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 24, 2005)

The Face Off.....

The cricket won, she's not hungry!
This is my brand new E. campestratus, just got her today.

Meet Charlotte


----------



## H-D (Jan 25, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> The cricket won, she's not hungry!
> This is my brand new E. campestratus, just got her today.


Nice T!  Mine has been ignoring her cricks too, not had her long either.


----------



## Cigarman (Jan 25, 2005)

Charlotte's a cutie. Man Im going to have to wait so long for mine to get that size!


----------



## shogun804 (Jan 25, 2005)

hey sweet looking T. i love watching my little one roam around. nice edition


----------



## H-D (Jan 26, 2005)

Now tell me I'm being paranoid, is it me or does my PZB (previous page) look different to everyone else's?  It's just that it doesn't have the hint of pink on it's carapace and it seems darker overall.  The hairs aren't too pink neither...  I do have a PZB right?  :wall:


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 26, 2005)

Ha, she ate two of them the next day! She is very cute, and quite the webber! I really like her, I may even get up the nerve to hold her one day!

@H-D- Yours does look very dark, did you get her at a pet store? They often mis-label tarantulas. She doesn't look like she has the stripes on the top part of her legs, and man she is dark! Maybe a colour variation? I admit I don't know enough about them to make an assumption, she's a very nice looking spider though!


----------



## H-D (Jan 26, 2005)

I bought her from an online dealer, I started thinking she might be Laisodora sp.  Then again if she was I wouldn't be able to hold her right?  She has kicked hairs but that was on the day of arrival.  Now she's almost as gentle as my chaco.  My local pet store agreed with you about the striping Lorgakor.  I'll just wait and see what the feedback is from the questions and discussions section.  Hopefully there are colour variations!


----------



## Schlyne (Jan 26, 2005)

H-D said:
			
		

> Hmm... I was also wondering this...  The knees do look to be on the yellow side, but then again mabye its just the picture?


Hey guys, I just found this.  I've been wondering about this since I bought it.  It's definately not Costa Rican, as it doesn't have orangish spinnerettes.  The knees do look quite yellow, and at this size, it should have a lot more pink on it.  , if it is a PZB.  I've been wondering if it was some other zebra stripe spider type, and it's super docile and calm.   

We just talked about this in chat.  I'll do some more checking, and if we think it is a chaco, I'll get the pictures in the right thread.  I bought this T from a petstore as my first..and you know how pet stores are...even though this one is pretty good about the labels.

EDIT:  It is indeed a Chaco and has been moved to the correct thread.


----------



## tkn0spdr (Jun 3, 2005)

My PZB is the most 'rock like' spider I have. I can barely get her to move. She even flicks hair slowly.

You can check out her newest pictures here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob (Jul 4, 2005)

As of yesterday.......an mature MALE ! (sold to me as a female)  

funny because it tried to bite me as I proded him to move for the photo !!

Bob


----------



## Richard_uk (Jul 6, 2005)

Her is my E. campstratus.


----------



## Scott C. (Jan 6, 2006)

_E. campestratus_


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## Nilsson (Sep 23, 2006)

nice looking campestratus


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 25, 2006)

Zula, E. campestratus female


----------



## omni (May 2, 2007)

*Eupalaestrus campestratus*

"SB", is 7 yrs old now at 5.5" and will be molting this Spring...I can't wait! E. campos have such lush pink hairs after they molt! Her color noticably dulls in the months following a molt, and as I see is common, she will wear off some of the long fine hairs in grooming and moving around.


----------



## pinkzebra (May 2, 2007)

She sure is a beauty! My E. campestratus is among my favorite of my 45+ tarantulas. So pretty and docile. Plus she loves to eat and stays out where I can see her. Nice pictures, thanks for sharing!

Jen


----------



## omni (Jun 4, 2007)

Another month still waiting for the up comin molt *sigh* she's getting very dark and gray now, I hope she gets her usual light color afterwards... In '03, her legs got longer, '05 she got thicker in the ab. very little legspan gain. will be really hairy after this molt.


----------



## brachy (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi

E. wieneberghei


----------



## pato_chacoana (May 14, 2008)

*Eupalaestrus weijenberghi Blue/Dark form (adult female)*

Eupalaestrus weijenberghi Blue/Dark form (adult female)







Pato.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 1, 2008)

one of her juvs:







PAto.


----------



## omni (Jul 19, 2008)

Ooh! very pretty Pato. How is the weijenberghi's temperament?


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Jul 20, 2008)

nice! That costa rican zebra is awsome


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 20, 2008)

omni said:


> Ooh! very pretty Pato. How is the weijenberghi's temperament?


Well, they are very docile and hungry! Calm species, who likes to make very deep burrows, and kept with moist substrate. Very slow growers. I've got two good sacs from my adult female and she has been with me since 6 years now.

PAto.


----------



## ShellsandScales (Jul 24, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> Eupalaestrus weijenberghi Blue/Dark form (adult female)
> Pato.


How common is this form and what is/are the other form(s)? I really want to get some of these and have seen them offered a couple of places but I haven't seen the other forms and am not sure which I would prefer.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 24, 2008)

ShellsandScales said:


> How common is this form and what is/are the other form(s)? I really want to get some of these and have seen them offered a couple of places but I haven't seen the other forms and am not sure which I would prefer.


The dark blueish form is more likely to be found in Uruguay I've been told, but could be found in Argentina also. The normal form I've seen hundreds in a huge colony in Argentina. I think both variants are nice, the normal one, is more ''Eupalaestrus like''...  You can see a photo posted recently in this thread by Brachy.

The mature males I've received were more likely the normal form, collected in country houses by friends in Argentina and babies were both forms...

I don't know which are selling out there, but I would surely never pay as much as those prices for one...

Best regards,
Pato.


----------



## ShellsandScales (Jul 25, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> I don't know which are selling out there, but I would surely never pay as much as those prices for one...
> 
> Best regards,
> Pato.


You being from argentina may not pay as much. I, on the other hand, being from Omaha, NE would pay a pretty good amount for the chance to have and breed the blue form. That is one of the best looking T's IMO that I have ever seen. Probably top 5 desirable species I still would like to obtain. Definitely not interested in WC males though.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, I guess they are pretty. Just not the genus that I'm most into. Although I know where to find them, I don't collect them  They were a gift from friends actually. I rather keep them than watching them die by a big foot  

Good luck finding what you look for, if there's anything else in particular you'd like to know about them ask me, I'll be glad to help if I can  


PAto


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 2, 2008)

*Eupalaestrus weijenberghi*

female







male







both







Pato-


----------



## skinnyartist (Mar 17, 2011)

This is Nimue, my first tarantula. E. campestratus female, aproximately 3".


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## meghanbe (May 20, 2012)

My Eupalaestrus campestratus, Gertie.


----------



## stooka (Mar 17, 2013)

0.1 E.weijenberghi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 31, 2016)

my juvenile E.campestratus


----------



## Flexzone (Oct 28, 2016)

_*Eupalaestrus campestratus- Female*_


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 26, 2016)

My two have been MIA forever. Burrowed down into their underground lair of tunnels. I haven't seen them in ages except when I spy on them from the outside. I really wish they would come to the surface more because they sure are gorgeous little tykes.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

